# how to get to new haven from hartford airport?



## chicklet (Feb 7, 2008)

Could anybody tell me how you get to New haven from Hartford.  My daughter is visiting her friend on March break (Mar. 8-15) and i have been looking at flights from Toronto.  The flights to New Haven are more than double than that of Hartford.  Is there a way train/limo...any ideas how she can do this?  Thanks


----------



## joyzilli (Feb 7, 2008)

You can check out ctlimo.com.  This is a well know company, Connecticut Limo, that provides shuttle service to/from several CT cities, including New Haven, to/from the 4 major airports in the Tri-state area.  Those airports being Bradley International (Hartford), JFK, LaGuardia and Newark.  You must pre-arrange your pickup ahead of time.  If you call them directly, they usually offer a cheaper rate than those listed online.  The drop off point in each city varies, but it's usually at a train station, or something like that. Hope this helps....


----------



## Timesharemogul (Feb 8, 2008)

*Amtrak is a possibility*

A train can be taken from Hartford to New Haven on Amtrak. While cheaper than CT Limo, it would be a bit inconvenient as your daughter would have to catch a taxi to a train station. And since Bradley Airport is not actually IN Hartford (it's in Windsor Locks CT about 15 miles north of Hartford), you'd actually have to look at Amtrak's schedules through closer towns- Windsor or Enfield CT might be an option. 
       Ditto for bus services from near Brafley Airport. The bus line that would make runs down to New Haven via a town near Bradley would be PETER PAN. But again she'd have to take a taxi from Bradley to a bus depot in the Enfield or Windsor area.


----------



## liborn2 (Feb 9, 2008)

Any chance the friend can pick her at the airport?  Should be about a 45 min ride...yes, round trip 1.5 hr..don't know if this is an option...what's the worse they can say, NO. or maybe YES. offer to pay the gas.
that could solve your problem.


----------

